# Looking for some particularly evil and nasty sounding chord shapes.



## youngthrasher9 (Sep 1, 2015)

Anyone have some fun ones up there sleeve?

I recently saw Beyond Creation live, and they were unleashing some pretty gnarly sounding chord devastation but I couldn't really see their hand well enough to learn them. 

The more out of the ordinary the better.


----------



## chopeth (Sep 1, 2015)

Take a look to their tabs et voilà


----------



## Rizzo (Sep 1, 2015)

Just use a good amount of dissonance in between consonant intervals. Minor 2nd, tritones (augmented 4th\diminished 5th), flat 7th, anything. Work with their octave displacement too to create a sense of width. Experiment


----------



## Mechigurh (Sep 1, 2015)

This thing sounds rotten: 

E|-6-
B|-0-
G|-6-
D|-0-
A|-6-
E|-0-


----------



## Sketches (Sep 7, 2015)

Although individual nasty sounding chords help, progression is key. Throw in a surprise then resolve it and then something nasty. I'll post an example when I think of one.

IMO progressions are key as opposed to just chucking in a few minor seconds and tritones.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Sep 8, 2015)

A chord will only sound as interesting as the melody being played over it. Write a cool melody in, I don't know, Phrygian dominant, and write the notes of your melody from one or more of the bars. Using octives and open strings if available, construct a chord from the notes. Now play with flattening and or sharpening some of the notes to create as much tension/dissonance as you see fit. Then continue until you have a collection of chord shapes and change chords under the melody when it sounds best to you.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Sep 9, 2015)

A friend just reminded me of a great website too. Hooktheory - Music theory, songwriting software, and popular song analyses. can really help you out with chord selection and progressions. You can get as dissonant as you wish and even write a melody over the chords. It's fun to experiment with this stuff if you hit a writing wall.


----------



## Rock4ever (Oct 5, 2015)

I believe this is the chord progression from Steven Wilson's Raider II. Arpeggiated as he plays it, it sounds pretty damn spooky. I can't remember the sequence of strings being picked though off the top of my head :-/

0 0 0 0
6 6 3 1
5 4 2 3
6 6 3 2
- - - -
- - - -


----------

